# 2019 Atlas TPMS modules



## greatbigabyss (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi,

I'm asking on behalf of my mom who would like to get winter tires/wheels for her 2019 Atlas. I'm pricing them out on Costco (in Canada), and am wondering if we need to include TPMS sensors for the TPMS system to work correctly when the winter tires/wheels are mounted?

I know that on my Tundra, I needed to install TPMS modules in the wheels for the TPMS sensor to work. I've read in one place that VW uses the ABS sensors to monitor wheel speed, and that is the method it uses to determine that a wheel has too low pressure. 

Can anyone confirm if my mom's 2019 Atlas requires TPMS sensors installed in the wheels for the TPMS system to work correctly?

If it was up to me, I would just omit the sensors and deal with the tire pressure light being lit on the dash all winter.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Atlas uses indirect TPMS. No sensors in the wheels. 

You'll just need to reset the system through the Infotainment center when you mount the winter tires/wheels.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

greatbigabyss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm asking on behalf of my mom who would like to get winter tires/wheels for her 2019 Atlas. I'm pricing them out on Costco (in Canada), and am wondering if we need to include TPMS sensors for the TPMS system to work correctly when the winter tires/wheels are mounted?
> 
> ...


Is it possible either your mother or you could open the OM and read the section that describes the TPMS system?


----------

